# New drug--Naltrexone



## bjb_1967 (Jun 9, 2003)

Has anyone heard about this? Is anyone taking it yet? http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/news/fullstory_12863.html


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

actually this is a new use of an old drug. it can be prescribed by any md and is usually uaed for drug withcxrawl, check out some of the other posts on this here or in the ibs forumtom


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

bump


----------

